
Georgia Schools Inquiry Finds Signs of Cheating - stakent
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/12/education/12georgia.html
======
stakent
Found via
[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/02/detecting_chea...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/02/detecting_cheat.html)

